

Google wins patent on face-to-unlock feature - neya
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57506457-94/google-wins-patent-on-face-to-unlock-feature/

======
grandpoobah
What if I put a picture of someone's face in front of it, will that work?

~~~
fdr
Yes. At least, as-implemented.

